#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  >  雜七雜八畫狼教學，圖大圖多請小心

## fwiflof

轉到第三個地方了呵呵。
還是轉進來惹，大家看看吧，同時求大大糾正想法BUG，我實在是...............
不適吧這裡語法無效就算了還變成奇怪的功能惡OTZ

說好的教程。
先發在別的地方所以自稱沒改，因為我懶了..........
然後那些亂碼似的表情代碼自動無視辣我懶得找了..............
我為什麼第一篇文要發教學...........
然後這裡隱藏語法好像無效我也懶得拔了.........(你到底要懶到啥時候？
就這樣(攤爪

(別問標題怎麼了，很可怕你會哭(不

哈囉，大家安安

就是某天突然想把自己畫圖的思考寫下來，之後又想，乾脆整理起來分享給大家吧，所以就有這些東西

這些是我四年畫狼得到的心得，相同的概念我用在任何一種生物上幾乎都是共通的，如果能夠讓你對畫動物有更大的信心，那就太好了

話不多說，先開始吧

PS這裡面有整整119張圖，如果你家網速不快可以放著讓他跑(被拖走
PSS小狼寫教學很囉唆所以請先找好你的飲料跟點心(再拖
PSSS小狼家相機實在差強人意，如果看的眼睛很痠可以把你家螢幕調亮點(沒幫助吧(f037 


hide=首先是畫圖前的碎碎唸]

我無法在腦中沒有靈感或畫面的狀況下畫出任何東西，所以我常會坐在紙前面發呆，如果有一絲靈感就很快的用火柴獸畫下來，我所謂的火柴獸就跟火柴人一樣意思（廢話

也就是用一條線拉出脊髓的位置，一個圈代表頭部，三折線畫四條腿

如果有參考圖，盡量把他翻面去畫，也就是圖左面就畫右面.圖右面就畫左面，這樣一來你才能照自己的意思畫圖而不被參考圖左右

火柴獸確定後參考圖一定要收起來，理由跟上面一樣

火柴獸與參考圖（這是從國外買來的關於狼的書
(因為畫得很淡所以不是很清楚(被毆
[/hide]


hide=草圖與骨架]現在知道要什麼動作了，就開始做草圖
請注意我所定義草圖與骨架的不同！這也是我能憑空畫出沒看過姿勢的原因
所謂的草圖只是用簡單的方式將腦中的圖像描繪出來，我所知道的有圈線與幾何兩種模式，我是複合使用（火柴獸就是圈線的變形與簡化
而骨架是畫出骨頭的位置，後面再詳述

隨便拉一下外形
這時候發現頭太大，順便修改了


好了不玩了，接下來打骨架才是樂趣所在（變態

。拉脊錐、胸腔大概畫個圓，骨盆並不是圓形而是類似長方形，與脊椎大概120度吧，是定死的只會跟著脊椎動
。肩胛骨，也就是前肢其實是比較難定位的點，因為肩胛是自由的而沒有像人類有鎖骨綁住，在肌肉許可的範圍內都可以飄來飄去，雖然也有人將上端做中心點讓它旋轉，但這就無法解釋為何在某些動作下狼也會出現所謂的背拱（也就是肩胛上端浮現變得明顯
所以我要回頭看看我的照片（炸


稍微畫一下，發現這原來是個聳肩的動作，所以我把左前肢往上抬，這個同時牽動到右邊往下但在另一邊看不到就直接無視掉
這時候發現脖子縮得不夠，再拉回來點

好了這樣骨架就打好了，做點微調接著就開始畫囉[/hide]

繼續W

    不用清稿直接蓋上去，因為在修改的過程中底就會慢慢消失了所以不要浪費時間吧！
頭部描繪..


看一下參考圖，糟糕耳朵太後面了，拉回來拉回來(f037 


在這裡停一下，很多人在畫狼的時候會去強調出臉頰上的毛，可是你知道為什麼那邊的毛會變得明顯嗎(: 


並不是每次都會出現那些毛的事實也許會讓你驚訝，但那些毛事實上大部分是被耳朵推上去的
也就是說如果你畫得耳朵是躺下來的，就不能畫出太大片的毛，只要在耳根畫一下就好(f019 


不過我這邊是畫立耳所以就不管了撇下去
說到耳朵，你會看到很多人這樣畫


對還是那句老話，這是個錯誤的概念，你可以把狼耳朵當成長滿毛的地毯來想像，捲起來後就是耳朵囉！


接著來到胸部，不過我習慣把毛留著最後撇，所以確定脖子形狀後就再往下


前腳這邊的線常雜亂到炸，所以還是擦一擦再畫吧~
那麼把不需要的線擦掉了


那就畫出前腳的樣子，肩胛骨因為動作的關係會比較突出一點 
這時候偷瞄了照片，發現我左前掌彎曲幅度不夠，再往上拉



必須注意每個關結最大彎曲角度，手腕的話跟人類前後都能90度左右不一樣，抬高時最大在120度左右，踩在地上時可以大於180但還得是直的，整個收起時有的能對折(對不起字很醜= ="a
注意我把整條腿都畫出來了，因為腕部能彎的角度牽扯到整條腿的肌肉互相作用，這部分要靠觀察補完了
 



好我跳過腳爪細節來到後爪，這時候再偷看照片發現我又畫錯了...沒關係改一下就好(f037 


不知道有沒有注意到我後腿骨架的畫法，並不只是把關結點連起來，在腳跟地方我會突出去。


理由很簡單，既然是骨架也就是說我畫的是骨頭的樣子，其實前腳也有，只是比較不明顯
後腿可以拉滿直的，不過這樣一來外形會比較難畫一點，但我有辦法，先按著讓我把圖畫完吧


我畫到哪了...好太瑣碎，總之把右側兩隻腳外形跟尾巴撇一下，進細修階段


 
hide=細修]
第一件是當然要把那些線整理整理，不弄乾淨也無法找出問題的呢(f017 



啊？你說清得太乾淨...還好啦，因為前面都還算草稿，現在要畫線稿囉
先把右耳補上去再來畫毛，不過頭的角度跟照片不同我就愉快隨自己高興（喂


好了短毛是最快的部分


四種畫毛的方法，長毛就像畫頭髮那樣一片一片蓋上去，這也是我最擅長的畫法；中長毛要稍微畫出柔軟的感覺，其實用撇得就好；短毛就真的用撇得，盡量畫出三角形；超短毛也就是絨毛一根一根去畫，可以互相平行。記住不要來回畫，因為這樣的畫法會容易製造出點，形狀也不容易漂亮。


好了半路換畫法，其實是我邊打字邊畫畫爪子有點受不了所以畫得不好看(f018 


畫前腳，肩胛會推動皮毛造成分界，記得要畫，我們常在手肘畫上長毛，這裡先捨棄，另外爪子我放在最後所以大概畫出形狀就過去


畫身體，用短線順順的畫過去就可以了


後腳部分先畫一下肌肉，這在確認形狀很有幫助


後腳大腿後側常有長毛，一樣撇出來，爪爪省略


大腿的肌肉有三條比較重要的，另外就是小腿肌，填上肌肉後外形就很明顯了吧？其實前腳也能用類似的方式，但比較不明顯我都偷懶（被毆
還有就是前腳的肌肉比較複雜，怕誤導小狼就不自曝其短了，想知道的同學可以上DA找教程(kira 
 

畫右側的前後腳，畫一畫覺得怪怪得所以再打一次骨架檢查，發現是長度不對，趕快改好
(所以骨架打幾次都沒關係~~覺得怪就打、再怪再打、打到開心為止(!


四隻腳完成了(kira 



來到尾巴，雖然真正的狼沒有很長很大的尾巴，可是我每次都任性的畫得毛絨絨(L) （因為尾巴是萌點（別


不過，但是，果然寫實是不能任性的，乖乖畫可愛的小尾巴（還是很萌（煩
尾巴乾脆想成雞毛撢子吧(特大誤


那到這邊就大致完成囉(kira (kira (kira （骨架線沒擦(f037 


重頭戲來了！也就是超難畫的爪子！
狼的爪子就是我們的手指部分，彎成這樣吧


包上肉就會像這樣，然後肉球長在指腹的位置，還有從掌心延伸的，另外還有腕墊別忘了（剛剛忘記狼趾，沒關係我補上了(中間少拍一次不過沒關係啦(kira (kira (秒滅


在指尖長出爪子，記住不要像右邊那樣長在指節上了


好的完成...（我知道我越畫越短因為快沒位


來說說正面的爪子，要是你從很高的俯角去看你會看到其實幾乎是互相平行的...所以用平角看，會因為遠近關係使得指頭大了些，但也別太誇張呢


爪子會因為按在地上，變成這樣


正面爪子


斜角的狀態下大約能看到三支指頭，注意最旁邊的爪子較短所以不用去強調凸起(對不起晃到相機(cry 


畫大仰角的爪子時我會習慣畫兩調橫線，一條是往上翻、另一條往下折，有了這兩條線可以畫出任何的角度


扯了那麼多，那隻的爪子都沒動工耶！先把那個礙眼的骨架幹掉，然後擦一下之前畫的線好開工


爪子完工，狼完成囉！


看一下全貌吧，這時我已經把這隻狼畫成自己了(f019 (被打


嗯，沒空位了，我換張紙繼續好了...(我一定動到什麼，不然顏色突然換是.....
[/hide]


hide=接下來介紹怎麼畫很多人覺得難畫的坐姿與趴姿，同時介紹我偷懶時的畫圖步驟]

我會用三個圈代表頭、胸部、臀部，畫出三者的關係
好的...坐姿側面、坐姿正面、趴姿側面、趴姿正面（字很醜請見諒，因為爪子有點超載所以用左爪寫
接著畫下脊椎，正面其實用不太到(! 


加上四肢。我畫的是正坐正趴，其實一般都沒那麼正經...晚點再講
另外注意正趴的畫法，因為會有很多被擋住所以比較奇怪一點，還有趴姿時爪腕抬離地面才舒服


好了啦直接畫輪廓了，這時我又發現坐姿側面頭畫太高...改掉了，尾巴占空間省略


很簡單對吧？稍微完稿一下（啊好隨便


這是比較隨便的姿勢，比較有感覺對吧？


完善下
[/hide]

hide=我好像忘記講頭的畫法吼？來補完下]

首先畫個圓


畫個十字


畫上另一個一樣大的圓


右邊大約三等分（剛那條直線)，拉到另一個圓的一半


左邊圓也畫上十字，左下四分之一弧中點跟AB兩點連接


但是這樣畫出來會有點長，調整成自己喜歡的長度就好，上顎完成


下面接一個長方形，這是下顎


右邊圓的右上角畫一條斜線，這是耳朵的位置


畫上三角形


連接CO，這是眼睛的位置(O在圓心，怕寫太醜有人看不懂(! 


先畫角CAO平分線到右邊圓上就好(不知道什麼是角平分線就抓感覺吧.......


CO線是上眼瞼的位置，畫一個弧線


順著圓的弧線畫出眼睛，到剛剛那條角平分線就好


連接起來就是下眼瞼


眼睛完成，細修下
眼角往上勾起是我的習慣，其實照自己喜歡的畫就好了~(kira 


鼻子加上


順著外型畫額頭、鼻樑(又晃到....對不起(cry 


畫耳朵


加個脖子(類似一個大梯形直接加上去~


清清輔助線


畫上嘴巴(現在看那耳朵我好想跳樓(掩


加上頰毛


脖子完成


在眼角畫個勾勾就變成本狼了！！（被毆飛
(感到羞愧所以搖晃(踹飛外太空
[/hide]
hide=接著是45度角]

畫個圓


十字線


拉出鼻樑的線並把橫線四等分，最靠近鼻樑的就是眼頭位置


拉兩條線


圓鼻子


等分點一往下延伸到底，平行鼻樑出去到等長，等分點二往下到底，連接到A


直線四等分，C連接三，這是耳朵位置


加上三角形，另一邊在差不多位置加上去


在點一旁加個小圓，直徑大約是線段12的一半


另一邊因為角度會扁扁的


眼頭向下延伸，眼尾用弧線拉到第二等分點


畫下眼瞼


清清輔助線吧


狼也有眉毛的，畫一下吧


嘴巴勾勒


畫耳朵


頰毛


加脖子


修整完成
[/hide]
hide=好了來到正面吧...(累癱]
一般有低頭跟不低頭兩種畫法...
這部分請參考就好！！(逃

一樣畫圓


十字線


低頭的話延伸直線直到上下等長，不低頭畫上長橢圓


橫線四分定位


鼻樑、鼻子加上


鼻頭、嘴巴


畫小圓


眼睛先完成了

(細節忘記解說....算了(欸

嘴巴的形狀


直線四分定出耳朵位置


三角形


頰毛


直接成形...啊那個全正面好卡通，糟糕了哈哈哈哈...

[/hide]
hide=最後還是來到許多人不敢畫的抬頭+張嘴(已經快掛了]

圓形十字線鼻樑鼻子！


下面再加一條，這是上下顎接點，直的弧線是嘴巴前端


嘴巴張開就是這樣囉


照形狀畫出嘴巴


下顎與額頭與小圓


脖子


眼睛畫好，因為張嘴所以肌肉會推到眼瞼要有點瞇起來，耳朵順便定位


好完成了，因為光照不進去所以我就塗黑了(明明偷懶啊

[/hide]


hide=你可以不用看的結語XD"]
好結束了，終於

天祐我也這竟然有120張圖...花了我八個小時，快吐血了(倒地

我全部的心得就這樣了，沒藏私了，有我也想不起來(gun (f017 (f037 

這些方法都讓你可以任意轉換角度，只要記住一些要點就好

這也是為什麼我到最後...(偷懶就說！

其實我也不確定這些到底是不是完全正確，畢竟解剖超出我能力所及了

我希望這個能讓辛苦看完的你不害怕畫狼了，如果願意，請把你畫的狼讓我看看吧

下次見囉，如果我還有東西能分享的話(苦笑
[/hide]

(是說每個版都那麼可怕的置頂量究竟是要人家怎樣啦WWWWWW"""""

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

驚人的圖量....也夭壽的有心

雖然我已經會畫了

有正立面,右側立面,等角透視, 該有的都有只差個上陰影上帶針就是正圖水準

能看到這種教學的機會不是很多, 新手們可要多多把握 , 要完成教學文可是浩大的工程

----------


## 半透明的蔚藍

好愛這篇@@
最近才開始學畫獸人之類的
讀完這篇也終於知道自己到底是哪邊畫的怪怪的了
真實用   多謝大大

----------


## 卡斯特

謝謝阿五的教學，也辛苦了
話說我就是看到阿五的教學才來狼樂的(?

----------


## 小芸

阿五：
哇嗚你真太強啦＞＜
崇拜阿五〜
你教的很好呢!我邊看邊學畫腳掌＞＜還有臉的角度〜
沒想到還有這種方法＞＜謝謝阿五阿！
你太強了〜謝謝謝謝分享＞＜
辛苦你了〜

----------


## Norya.Polaris

OwO謝謝阿五的教學~~
我是不會畫正臉和斜臉的另一隻眼，還有腳掌
現在有教學可以看了^w^(開心開心~~)
去練習XDD~~
阿五辛苦了~
真的很謝謝阿五喔！！>w<

----------


## 萊洛克

0w0!感謝阿五的教學文!
終於可以嘗試畫自己的獸設(用鉛筆畫線稿=w=!)。
到現在只有畫獸人頭像設= =!(好偷懶!)
阿五辛苦了~~!

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

想說挖挖舊文章出來看...

然後喔喔喔我看到神了QAQ

對於長久以來只觀察人類，最近才跳入獸坑的我來說這太有用了!!!
請受小狼一拜(喂

----------


## Canis lupus

嗚喔!阿五好強大！

教了很多本狼不會的技巧((話說本狼根本毫無技巧可言=w=

謝謝阿五大大的用心OwO

----------


## 小黑貓

超有心的教學=D~ 百年難得一見 XD~
這樣的經典怎不放頂至咧=D?? 也當上板主了.
先在這裡恭喜.(不才真的實在太失職了XD~

就在這裡一起加油吧 =D

----------

